# Automatische Steuerung der Maus



## Mafiose (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo an alle,

Ich möchte die Ergebnisse einer Webanwendung  testen. Dafür benötige ich sehr viele Ergebnisse. ca. 100
Der Ablauf der Arbeit sieht so aus
1
Text aus einer txt Datei kopieren und in das Formular einfügen.
einpaar radioboxen anklicken, Name vergeben und auf senden klicken.
Man bekommt Ergebniss (Matrix) zusehen, auf speichern klicken ..ca.100 secunden warten. danach den Vorgang für weitere 100 verschiedene Textdateien wiederholen.

2
eine andere Maske in der Webanwendung öffnen.
in eine Textarea aus der txt Datei TExt einfügen.
Aus der Select box die davor erstellte Matrix auswählen für Datei 1 Matrix 1 usw...
senden anklicken
resultat alles markieren und in eine txt datei abspeichern.
Den Vorgang für 100 Fälle wdh.

100 mal das ganze per Hand zumachen ist viel zuviel arbeit, deshalb wollte ich das ganze automatisieren.


Diese Webanwendung bietet keine API.

Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es um sowas zu realisieren? Eignet sich JAVA dafür?
Wieviel Aufwand steckt dahinter? Habe Grundkenntnisse in JAVA.
oder gibt es vlt. irgendwelche Tools ,die sowas schon können?


----------



## madboy (12. Mai 2009)

Wenn du wirklich Maus- und Tastatureingaben steuern willst, informiere dich über die Klasse Robot.

Ich würde das aber ohne Mausklicks machen, sondern mit einem geeigneten Framework, beispielsweise mittels HtmlUnit.

Wie viel Aufwand das ganze ist, lässt sich nicht ohne weiteres sagen. Hängt von der Anwendung ab, die du testen willst 

Ohne Java, dafür mit Maus- und Tastatursimulation (unter Windows) würde sich ein Blick auf AutoIt lohnen.


----------



## meebo (12. Mai 2009)

Java ist hierfür evtl. nciht die beste lösung.
Schau dir mal entweder AutoIt, doer noch einfacher, bei AutoHotkey speziell den Makro recorder an.


----------



## Wildcard (12. Mai 2009)

Ich denke auch das HttpUnit oder HtmlUnit oder eines der anderen Testing Frameworks die bessere Alternative ist.


----------



## Mafiose (13. Mai 2009)

thx

ich werd mal die Sachen angucken... AutoIt scheint interessant zu sein...und autohotkey scheint sehr einfach zu sein..mal sehen was man damit machen kann...


----------



## ARadauer (13. Mai 2009)

selenium wäre noch eine möglichkeit


----------



## Mafiose (13. Mai 2009)

hm..Selenium hab ich schonmal ausprobiert, aber ich konnte damit den Vorgang( REsultat in Webseite markieren und in die Text datei speichern) nicht aufnehmen. Ich glaub das ist eher dafür geeignet, die Formulare zu Testen, dass er diese automatisch mit daten füllt.


----------

